# Question



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

As you know my JCP has not been eating. However temps and humidity are back to normal now so I have these following questions. Is she in a cage that is to large for her comfort, she is still a baby. Would a hide box help her out (just got a cool one) Should I try feeding her in a smaller cage? (What I am doing now) Lastly should I use live food? (I am hesitant to do that but will if I must)


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

how long has it been again??


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Last meal was in June.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

oooh, sounds like one for the crock!?


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

How large is the enclosure? If it is too large for her she may not be able to thermoregulate. What is the humidity and temp exactly? Hides are always nice. What are you trying to feed her, size and type of rodent? If she is still small using live pinkies or fuzzies is not a problem. It's just a good idea to get them started when young so they don't need to be fed live hoppers and such.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Jun 14, 2006)

When I had my JCP I bought it as a baby and kept in a 2'x2'x4'...4' being height from day one. I had a small hide on the ground and large branches that went almost all the way to the top, I never once saw mine in the hide. If yours is eating prekilled I wouldn't suggest geting it started eating live. My JCP was the only snake I've owned that I couldn't convert to prekilled.









FTR I alway's fed mine in the cage.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

tis winter my friends.....quickly...keep temps and humidityup.....keep hide boxes available...what are your actual ambient temps? What are your actual basking temps?


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Sorry for the late reply I have been overhelmed with things. Here is a new twist to the plot however. She is going into shed. As for exact temps I negected to get the required instruments but will do that ASAP. But I felt the heat spot and it is noticablely warmer and her hide box is in a cooler spot. Humidity is low I believe but I have three large water dishes to help with this. I will try feeding after her shed.

Question How long to some pythons fast before a shed? Perhaps that MAY have been why she was refusing food the past three weeks. I just noticed the cloudy eyes today.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

while in blue it is normal for any snake to refuse food..although I have TONS that eat in blue as well as not.....

You seriously need to know accurately what your temps are....before any other determinations are made...need to rule out all possibilities....


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

I will do that my friend but being unable to drive its going to be an issue. Perhaps I have thermometeres at work... What type should I get? (I work at a pet store that specializes in birds)


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

If you can get to a wal.mart or similiar store.they sell cheap outdoor thermometers...but any thermometer will work....Big apple herp, LLL, bean farm, pro exotics etc.all sell Infrared temp guns, and they are WAAAAAAY cheaper than they were when I bought my first one..but they are an absolute godsend...

anyway..get one you can read easily.doesn't matter the type...in fact if you have fish, borrow theirs.....


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

But stay away from any of the 'stick on' types. They're garbage.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

CrocKeeper said:


> If you can get to a wal.mart or similiar store.they sell cheap outdoor thermometers...but any thermometer will work....Big apple herp, LLL, bean farm, pro exotics etc.all sell Infrared temp guns, and they are WAAAAAAY cheaper than they were when I bought my first one..but they are an absolute godsend...
> 
> anyway..get one you can read easily.doesn't matter the type...in fact if you have fish, borrow theirs.....


My oscars broke it







Anyway thanks and will do.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Good news I took my snake to her breeder and he managed to get my snake to eat a pinkie mouse!. Anyway I have a thermometer and a humidity measuring things and I will get tthe temps for you ASAP. My python weighs 113 grams.

Edit: basking spot temp is 110 degrees according to thermometer by exotera. Humidity is an abysmal 20 percent. I will work on agressive measures to improve the humidity levels and will get an ambient temp tomarrow. Nite nite.


----------

